# G79 - Goldoz Limited



## System (21 June 2014)

OGI Group Ltd (OGI) was formerly known as Golden Gate Petroleum Ltd (GGP).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the GGP thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2561


----------



## System (6 March 2015)

On March 6th, 2015, OGI Group Ltd (OGI) changed its name and ASX code to Mustang Resources Limited (MUS).


----------



## peter2 (30 October 2017)

After today's price dump, I assume the recent week-end ruby tender in Mauritius didn't go well? 

I applaud the ASX suspension until further information is provided by the company.


----------



## greggles (2 November 2017)

Ouch! The MUS share price has collapsed today after its reinstatement to official quotation this morning. Currently down 56.19% to 4.6c. What a rollercoaster ride it has been over the last few months. Unfortunately, it has not ended well. A great trading opportunity for those who took a position during July or August but disaster for those who bought in during the last couple of weeks.


----------



## peter2 (2 November 2017)

MUS only sold 29K of their 400K inventory (7%) at the sale for measly $713K. 

Traders expectations were irrationally exuberant as usual. Another example of buy the rumour but sell before the facts are known.


----------



## PZ99 (5 October 2018)

ASX:MUS > ASX:NXE + 10 to 1 consultation/split

Mustang Resources plans to change its name to New Energy Minerals to reflect its focus on the Caula graphite-vanadium project in Mozambique.

https://smallcaps.com.au/mustang-resources-new-energy-minerals-caula-scoping-study-due/


----------



## System (17 October 2018)

On October 16th, 2018, Mustang Resources Limited (MUS) changed its name and ASX code to New Energy Minerals Limited (NXE).


----------



## System (10 September 2021)

On September 10th, 2021, New Energy Minerals Limited (NXE) changed its name and ASX code to Goldoz Limited (G79).


----------

